# Are Athearn Trains Really Junk?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Ran across this today. Do you agree or disagree with the guy's opinion?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the guys got a screw loose (my opinion of course.) I've got 1 Athearn Genesis engine (nicest one in my collection) and numerous Athearn cars which are all very nicely detailed/solid runners.

Not sure what his problems have been, but I haven't experienced any. My father highly recommends Athearn products too. (He's got to have at least 15-20 Genesis engines in his collection.)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Talk about goin' off.........wow!
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I just want to make sure I don't buy junk, since I'm just getting back into the hobby ...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

xrunner,
I honestly can't speak for Athearn locos because all of mine are Bachmann, but I do have few Athearn cars and they are, IMHO, pretty decent.
Don't allow yourself to get snake bit because of one opinion. He has obviously had a bad experience and wants the world to know about it.
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry but I disagree with this "person" :urat00l: !
If he hates them so much why is it that he owns hundreds of them?
He also just bought a pair of athearns recently.
The guy has way too many engines! Several 100's of them???
He's just collecting them!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Notice he also states that he's moving towards MTH, Broadway Limited, etc....Methinks he's become a train snob. 

My Athearn stuff is nicer than any of the Bachmann stuff I have. I'd have to say my Genesis engine is as nice if not nicer than my Proto2000 engine.

That being said - there are different levels within Athearn (just like most of the companies.) Avoid the "Trainman" label if you don't want toy level quality. Any of the RTR or Genesis are nice.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a few Athearn BB engines and aside from some noise when they are going slow they are good engines. I bought a Genesis SD70MAC and while it was a good looking engine and pulled and ran just fine it did not like 18" curves that my layout used. It would run the curve just fine but there was not enough coupler deflection and it would throw the first car behind it off the tracks. I sold it. I bought the same model in Kato and it would handle my curves just fine. I now have a Genesis SD70M that does just fine on 20+ radii (throws a car on 18" just like the other). I own one RTR engine which is a SD60 and that engine runs fine even on the 18" curves. The only thing I dont like about the RTR engine is the hand rails were not sturdy enough and they break easy.

I cant count how many BB and RTR Athearn cars I own. I love the old BB kits. I actually like BUILDING a model and not just throwing it on the rails. I try to buy BB kits when ever I can. 

I have read quite a few theads about how the RTRs are not so good and people there seem to have a mix of feelings and experiences with them. I think alot depends on how the owner precieves the engine and if they know how to deal with little problems that will show up no matter what engine from who you buy. 

I have 2 Atlas GP38-2s that when I bought them they were great runners. I ran the stuff out of them day in day out when I lived in VA. These 2 engines never gave me any troubles. When I moved from VA to WA in 2008 I didnt have any place to run my trains until just a few days ago. The engines were stored indoors, in their boxes for 3 years. I took them out and put them on the rails and neither one wanted to run. Is this Atlas's fault? Nope it is a problem with being stored and the environment they were stored in. The wheels didnt look dirty but they left black marks on the paper towel when I cleaned them with alcohol. The motors were a little noisy so I popped the shells off and gave them a drop of bushing lube I use for my R/C cars. Now they run just like before. So my point here is the Athearn engines may be just fine in quality but how long was the wheels stored before use, how long was it between the motors being made and put into the engine and then how long was that engine sitting in a factory or on a loading dock, ship, or store shelf before you got it. It could just need a little regular maintenance.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The name "Athearn" is to be spoken in a hushed, reverent tone befitting "The EMD of HO Scale". For price, detail and ease of maintenance, Irv was light-years ahead of the competition...enough that at least the--Lionel, Life-Like and Cox--contracted their merchandise through Athearn. Several time, they even met or beat the prototype locomotive to the rails.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I own several Athearns and can tell you they are some of the best engines available. I am supposed to be getting in two genesis engines and another rtr engine in the mail if they ever come from Dozer and have high expectations for them. I also preordered the Athearn U50 in SP colors and when it comes in this wednesday I think I will be very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
I am in full disagreement with this person...I have Many Athearn units and they all run GREAT!!!!
When I bought my Union Pacific Turbine I was missing the Fuel Filter (small piece about 3/8" long sits above the front truck) I emailed Athearn and had one by mail in about a week no questions...they didn't even ask for proof of purchase and it runs smoooooth and pulls like twenty bears! I agree with Shaygetz when he says Athearn is"The EMD of HO Scale".


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I will give it to Athearn about their customer service and that of Horizon hobby in general they are great. I also race Team Losi R/C cars and any time I have had problems with an Athearn or Losi product they bent over backwards to help. As some of you know I reciently bought a Genesis SD70M off E-bay. The engine was great but I was missing the instructions and was unsure how to get the shell off. I tried the website for ducumentation with no luck but there was a contact number. I called and a few days later I got mail from them. The instructions they sent me were not just the user documentation that you get when you buy it they actually sent me a copy of the factory assembly instructions! These cover the building of the entire model and at the end there is the part that goes into the box with the model. It was more than I asked for, for an engine I was not the first owner of. Athearn gets an A+ in my book for that.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I own several Athearns and can tell you they are some of the best engines available.


I totally concur. 



xrunner said:


> I just want to make sure I don't buy junk, since I'm just getting back into the hobby ...


Athearn engines and cars are some of the finest on the market. The RTR models are comparible to Atlas and the Genises models are comparible to Kato. Even the old blue box cars are still way ahead of some of the competition. The old bluebox engines outran most of what was available back in their day. Even now, as old as they are, (as with their cars) they're still way ahead of some of what the competition is offering new now.

Routerman


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow OK I finally got to watch the video and that guy needs some help. He is all talk and poorly talking and repeating himself at that. He had nothing to show to prove his complaints and nothing other than poorly assembled speach to back it up. He prolly bought the engines from the scratch and dent section and the poor customer service is because that department has a NO RETURN policy. I agree with whoever posted the :urat00l: 

To the guy in the video: :STFU: :supergay: :smilie_daumenneg: :knock_teeth_out: :loser:

Massey


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

He's going to find life real hard when he moves out of his Moms' basement.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You guys should post comments to the video. 

Just copy this thread there, that should do it.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

sstlaure said:


> Notice he also states that he's moving towards MTH, Broadway Limited, etc....Methinks he's become a train snob.
> 
> My Athearn stuff is nicer than any of the Bachmann stuff I have. I'd have to say my Genesis engine is as nice if not nicer than my Proto2000 engine.
> 
> That being said - there are different levels within Athearn (just like most of the companies.) Avoid the "Trainman" label if you don't want toy level quality. Any of the RTR or Genesis are nice.


Sounds like a guy who REALLY doesn't need any more Locos and he sounds pretentious too boot....but as they say "Whatever trips yer trigger!!" love my Athearn!!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

JackC said:


> He's going to find life real hard when he moves out of his Moms' basement.:laugh:


I just saw your post Jack....I'm laughing my tushkis off!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think he's just too emotionally invested in his trains. (Hyper anal) When someone says "you have to look these over top to bottom, left to right 3-4 times to make sure everything is just right.".....Obsessive Compulsive comes to mind. He seems a bit twitchy in the videos....I've met plenty of guys like this - they are a NIGHTMARE to deal with as nothing any Cust. Service rep can do will resolve some minor issue this guy might have identified.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I could not even watch the whole thing. He is just way to irritating and he gives no justification for his opinions (at least in the part i did listen to).
My Athearn Genesis Gold CSX SD45-2 is one of my best runners in my HO fleet.
-Art


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

An Athearn RTR SW-1000 arrived at my house yesterday. After dropping in a Digitrax decoder and running it, I've decided it's just as good of a runner as my Intermountain F7A/B, and the Bowser engines I have. Seems much better than the standard Bachmann dual mode though.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

this is a very known video, not once modelers had a chuckle out of it. the guy seems to have lost the horizon on what is good, bad and where to sign blame.




but to the question athearn makes models that are at least ok. and their premium line is excellent. i like mine,

see below


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I only have older athearn stuff. I do not have any RTR stuff from athearn.
There has not been one single failure. No paint smears. Nothing. The guy 
in the video might just be a kook. Pissed off at the world. I kinda hope he
never gets another piece from athearn, it will be his loss. I have more athearn
than anything, engines and cars.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Oy Vey?!?!*

Massey, funny emoticons! MacDaddy55, same here, but about Massey's emoticons! I personaly don't have any experience with "modern Athearn power", but the vintage is like the Doobie Brothers song "Jesus is just alright" Old Athearn is just alright with me (but Jesus is way above the heap @ no.1). This guy's just had a rough patch of lemon pies in the face eek::laugh with the "Chinese" stuff! Buy vintage, buy American, buy Vintage American, when you can!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*Minorly off topic*, does anybody have any 1960's Athearn Steam (espically the 4-6-2)? Parts or Running, they're are looking to do "not so sweet sorrow" parting with? I'm in the market, so if you do, just send me a message, or post here on the thread to let me know. 

*I'm sounding facetious again aren't I?*  But I am serious on the first paragraph, and the second paragraph!

This last bit's to the video guy, since I'm guessing he's on YouTube, and I don't have one, somebody please quote me and pass the word to him... *Show Your Bleedin' Evidence To Back Up Your Gum Flappin' Claim! Photos, Locomotives, ANYTHING Mister???!!!*


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

So who decided to post on the video about coming here and viewing the thread? I feel we don't need people who are that stuck up and are undoubtedly going to fight with others on here who enjoy Athearn engines. I feel it is a can of worms that does not need to be opened up as is with the current amounts of discussions we have as it is.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Well,,,,, the only thing that I could even possibly come close to concuring with him about, has to do with the paint jobs on some of their bluebox models. Specifically the opaqueness of the lettering. I have several bluebox engines and almost all of them bear the Santa Fe roadname. Yellow letters on a blue background. On all of them, the yellow lettering is very thin. It could have used a second coat and would have been entirely opaque. But as they are, they're almost translucent in opaqueness value. Yet at the same time, their yellow war bonnets are perfect and completely opaque. There's been times that I've had them parked next to two of my Atlas engines that also bear the Santa Fe roadname and there's been more than one person that has pointed out this flaw in the lettering on the bluebox models and compared their inferior look to the Atlas engines. Even my Bachmann GP30 with the same roadname came with better quality lettering than my my Athearns did. Of course, it's twenty to thirty years newer as well, too. LOL 

Their RTR models don't have this problem. All the lettering on them is completely opaque, a real first class job. I also have two other Athearn bluebox engines and an RTR engine that all carry the Rio Grande roadname. They're black with yellow/orangy colored letters, and they all look perfect. Go figure. But be that as it may, the important thing for me was how well they ran. The only better running engine at that time was Atlas, but they only made a few engine models and they all came with a very hefty price tag as well. Almost every other brand made back then was totally inferior to Athearn. Athearn was really a steal when one would look at how well they ran and what their price tags were. At that time the average Athearn GP type diesel engine went for $25.00. 

Routerman


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

mopac said:


> I only have older athearn stuff. I do not have any RTR stuff from athearn.


I have both. As well as the bluebox engines run, the RTR models run even better. They're a product of some of the technology that was put into Athearn's Genises models. You really owe it to yourself to try one. Believe me, you'll be amazed at the difference. If there is a local hobby shop near you, ask to try out an RTR model. I guarantee you'll fall in love with it instantly.

Routerman


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Nearly all of my SD40-2s are Athearn RTR with the exception of one Kato and two Broadway Limited Bluelines. The Athearns all run great. My only peeve with them is the difficulty in adding sound; losing that rear weight to me is unacceptable. Other than that, they look awesome


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I gotta agree with the rest of the forum here - Athearn stuff is great! I've got several blue box loco's and a few RTR stuff as well. The blue box stuff works really well if you take a little time to tune them. There are several guides on how to do this online. In fact, they can be made to run every bit as well as more expensive plastic diesels (Atlas, Kato, Stewart, etc...). The majority of the diesels out there use a drivetrain based on the Athearn design so what does that tell you? 

So what if the details are a bit crude (horn, specifically) or the paint may not be as perfect as you like? These are not REAL trains; they are merely representations of reality. 

This guy takes his trains way too seriously. If I recall correctly, he is a 12" = 1 foot scale person, and his trains are little tiny plastic models, NOT the real thing. And is he getting paid to be a railroader? This hobby shouldn't be a job folks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Massey you forgot.....:stroke:

Look at the guys eyes, looks like he high on something. His pupils look dilated to me. 
He has too much cocaine or amphetamines in his blood.

I wonder if he could get sued for slander?

We already made the comment list this is there,

You might want to read replies to your﻿ video on the Model Train Forum.com - general discussion area. The members don't agree with you


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Ed & others,
IMHO this forum has already spent WAY TOO MUCH time on this jerk! :thumbsdown:
How about we put it on the curb and get back to more fun talkin' about the trains we love? 
Just my 5 cents. :laugh: Pennys are almost absolete?
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I have one last thing to add. I have three practicially brand new egnines I got from Dozer for a lovely price. The two sound engines run great with some minor CV programming with the exception to the RTR? GP38-2 which works on its address like it is supposed to but when going up in speed steps it shorts out and resets. I think the decoder might be fried or something is ascue with the motor but Dozer said they all ran well when he got them so I think with a little work on my part that one will run just as great with the sound ones. After all electronics can always go askew at any time.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

raleets said:


> Big Ed & others,
> IMHO this forum has already spent WAY TOO MUCH time on this jerk! :thumbsdown:
> How about we put it on the curb and get back to more fun talkin' about the trains we love?
> Just my 5 cents. :laugh: Pennys are almost absolete?
> Bob


It's 2 CENTS... and Pennies will NEVER BE OBSLETE!!!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

they are already working on a new currency system for the U.S. Guru so I am afraid your statement is wrong. They are just letting the currently made currency get used a bit before they have it all collected and exchanged for the new type. Thats what A lot of people have been saying. But it will not help the economy any. It is basically just 2 current dollars will then be equivalent to 1 which does nothing to help. Import taxes on chiniese goods would do it, so would taxing higher ups more. But enough of politics and peoples rants about bad train quality. I see no reason why this thread needs to continue.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Enough is enough but I think all will agree his Mom does have a nice basement.....


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Import taxes on chiniese goods would do it, so would taxing higher ups more.


If you do this that will cut into the pockets of the bigwigs and that will mean that they cannot afford the private jets and 200' yachts, so they will pass that expense back down to us which will make their product more expensive once again.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Massey said:


> If you do this that will cut into the pockets of the bigwigs and that will mean that they cannot afford the private jets and 200' yachts, so they will pass that expense back down to us which will make their product more expensive once again.
> 
> Massey


I personally don't believe that people should be penalized for being successful in life. The head of my company made $52 Million in the last 2 years and he deserved every penny of it. Without him the company would likely not exist - certainly we wouldn't be where we are today if not for clear leadership. (Ford - Alan Mulally) His pay was directly related to his performance. (Although admittedly even is base pay is in the 1+ million, but so what - the guy runs the show and does a great job.)

It's like the tax arguement that the rich aren't paying their "fair share" 5% of the population in the US pay 90% of the taxes (that's those rich people folks.) I believe this year for the first time ever over 50% of the people in the US didn't have to pay ANY taxes. WTF!!!!!!! Beat up the rich all you want, but it's those 150 Million people not contributing to society that are the problem.

The result would be an increase in the prices of goods here in the US, and rightly so. It's not necessarily a bad thing when you look at the big picture of production. The ONLY reason it's cheaper to build anything in China is low labor rates (about $100/week - can you survive on that?) Imported Chinese goods allowed to flow FREELY into our society are what drove US companies wanting to compete in the marketplace to send some production overseas. Chinese products can simply undercut the pricing of everyone else in the market, thus driving them out of business (Walmart economic model is a prime example) Everything else is a constant in the cost of the products - plastics, metal, tooling, etc pretty much cost the same as they are traded globally as commodities. The only real variable is labor (and taxes of course) We run a trade deficit with the world to the tune of Trillions of dollars. Countries should only be allowed to import into the US what the US is allowed to export to their countries. Period. 

It's what just about every other country in the world does (including China.) They protect THEIR economy. Personally it's the right thing to do and since the rest of the world does it, I don't see any reason why we don't other than Americans are addicted to cheap prices.

In fact, if you want to set up local production in China, the only way they'll let you is if you share your secret technology with them as a part of joining one of their local "joint ventures" of which a collaboration is a REQUIREMENT of being a local assembler. (I'm talking specifically automotive in my experience.)

I agree that there should be tariffs on anything imported beyond a similar amount of goods that would be exported to that country. (i.e. anything that would contribute to a trade deficit. Trade neutral is perfectly fine.)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
I'm in 100% lockstep with everything you stated. :thumbsup: And, you are so correct, if that top guy at Ford had not been at Ford you wouldn't be there either because there would be no Ford!
One thing that really pi**es me off is the ungodly amount of money they pay professional athletes. Their greed has inflated ticket prices to the point that it's very difficult for the average working stiff to take his family to any sporting event. Yeah, I understand it's all about "what the market will bear", but their pay is still obscene.
So, very simple, I watch the games on TV and spend all that ticket money on my trains. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I believe this year for the first time ever over 50% of the people in the US didn't have to pay ANY taxes. WTF!!!!!!! Beat up the rich all you want, but it's those 150 Million people not contributing to society that are the problem.


I recently saw a article about those 50%. The elderly living on SS and those making 30-40k a year with multipal dependants make up the majority of that number. They also pay local and state sales taxes along with property taxes.

I tend to take political headlines with a very big grain of salt.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Bob, 
Along with athletes look at what Hollywood pays "stars".


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

JackC said:


> I recently saw a article about those 50%. The elderly living on SS and those making 30-40k a year with multipal dependants make up the majority of that number. They also pay local and state sales taxes along with property taxes.
> 
> I tend to take political headlines with a very big grain of salt.


The elderly on SS I understand and don't have a problem with. People making 30/40K per year with multiple dependents.....Why should I have to support their children? Did I force them to have kids? 

When I was just out of school (carrying 50K in student loans mind you) I made $36K/year and I paid taxes....plenty of them. I didn't have kids because I couldn't afford them. I was married at 23 and didn't have kids until I was 31 so that I could establish myself financially before kids were in the picture (thus increasing my expenses)

With over 50% not paying taxes, that's a ton of people that have NOTHING to ***** about with regards to who's paying, yet it's exactly those sub-40K/year people that seem to be the most vocal about taking more from the "rich".

I lived in Flint for 5 years while going to school (Ballenger Hwy and Flushing Rd - NOT a great area). I watched as people paid for TONS of groceries with food stamps and then pulled out a giant money roll of 20/50's to pay for their cigarettes/alcohol, while I had my case of crappy ramen noodles. I saw guys that never went to work sporting $5K worth of rims (on a $500 car) My apartment complex ALWAYS had the same number of cars there. It was like no one went to work.

It's a bunch of crap. Bottom line is you have the people that reap the benefits of others taxes voting in people that continue to increase those freebies driving those of us that actually contribute to the tax base to get really ticked off as I have to go to work every day.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, people ...

Let's all move along ... back to trains, or take this over to some other general thread. OK ???

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
I feel your pain. 
However, as TJ stated, let's move on and talk about those dadgummed trains some more! 
Bob


----------



## green_elite_cab (Nov 12, 2010)

wow, this guy looks a little crazy, but his points aren't entirely invalid. 

I've been seeing and experiencing some problems with Athearn trains myself lately. I picked up a Genesis GP15-1 and when ti arrived in the mail, the roof section was pressed into the body shell and cockeyed. The wheels also appear to be changing color, even after lots of cleaning (are they plated wheels?)

90% of athearn's stuff is just fine. its that 10%% that is hurting Athearn now. there appear to be more errors these days.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I debated telling you what I ran across the other day, but I guess I'll go ahead.

I went into the local hobby shop where I get my stuff, and they had some Athearn "Blue Box" N scale rolling stock. It was "Buy 3 get one free, so after reading this thread I thought I'd see what their stuff looks like, since I don't have any yet. I opened a boxcar and took it out of the tray. A small piece immediately fell off and dropped to the floor. I searched for it and found it - it looked like a small spar that went on the bottom of the car. There were 3 other spars like it there on the bottom, so I tried to fit it back on. I couldn't seem to find how it was supposed to snap on, and while trying, another one fell off to the floor. Again I found that one and tried to fit that one back on - no place I tried to fit it would accept it. I placed the spars back in the box with the car and put it back on the shelf.

I do not think this proves that they are junk nor do I think that I couldn't have fixed the spars if I had taken it back home, but it is a data point for me.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

xrunner said:


> I debated telling you what I ran across the other day, but I guess I'll go ahead.
> 
> I went into the local hobby shop where I get my stuff, and they had some Athearn "Blue Box" N scale rolling stock. It was "Buy 3 get one free, so after reading this thread I thought I'd see what their stuff looks like, since I don't have any yet. I opened a boxcar and took it out of the tray. A small piece immediately fell off and dropped to the floor. I searched for it and found it - it looked like a small spar that went on the bottom of the car. There were 3 other spars like it there on the bottom, so I tried to fit it back on. I couldn't seem to find how it was supposed to snap on, and while trying, another one fell off to the floor. Again I found that one and tried to fit that one back on - no place I tried to fit it would accept it. I placed the spars back in the box with the car and put it back on the shelf.
> 
> I do not think this proves that they are junk nor do I think that I couldn't have fixed the spars if I had taken it back home, but it is a data point for me.


From the way you described that N scale box, HO bluebox was a little different. The cars would always come with a little paper with a one page illustration on it identifying all the parts (along with the part numbers) and how they all went together. The model itself would be in pieces along with a metal weight, couplers, metal coupler box clips, the axles/wheels and the hardware needed to assemble the model. 

Normally, it would only take a few minutes to assemble it. Cabooses and passenger cars however, would take a little longer because of the ladders and windows on them. Bluebox diesel locomotives came assembled with the exception of the handrailings, couplers, plastic coupler box clips and with some models, the snowplows. Each model also came with a paper identifying each part with their part numbers and the location of each part on the model. 

Of course now when you buy bluebox models, they're used, in which case the model may be fully assembled or in pireces Be that as it may, such may be the case that the little paper that came with the model orginally (showing you how the model went together), may no longer be available. If this be the case, then for someone who has never assembled any of these models, it may or may not be a little tough. But for those of us who have experience in assembling these, it's mostly repetative. RTR models on the other hand (engines and cars alike) come fully assembled and ready to run. Hence the term RTR. 

Routerman


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Over the past few months I've been quietly assembling a 14-car Amtrak consist for a new addition to my expanding layout.
Several of them are Athearn Blue Box kits that I snared on eBuy. I found them super easy to assemble and they run like a champ.
No beef here with Athearn! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Athearns will always be my favorites...anything that dates to Irv and his magical machines when he was still alive. I don't much care for the later stuff---not because of quality---it just doesn't measure up to "Uncle" Irv's original intent, one being spelling Athearn A-F-F-O-R-D-A-B-L-E...


----------



## professor (Dec 14, 2011)

*engines*

I bought my Athern at a Busness that only dwelt in trains. I thought it was " Ready to Run". When I opened the box it was full of " Parts" that I was supposed to install, which was ok. It was interesting. My problem is it doesn't have an motor. Did I unknowly get the follower engine or am I supposed to buy the motor seperate?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

professor,
What you would be referring to would be called a Dummy!
I'm sorrry to inform you that you have been ripped off!
:rippedhand:
RTR would mean exactly that Ready to Run.
Does it say on the box DUMMY?
Take it back and if you get any grief from the hobby shop, call Athearn!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What are the parts? Was this a blue box kit? or did the package say Athearn Ready to Run? The Blue box kits are in light blue boxes that have a lid that comes off. There will be a picture of a Santa Fe Intermodal train on newer ones or a steamer on older boxes. If it is a RTR the box will be dark blue and yellow with a plastic window and the train will come out one end or the other. If it is a Blue Box (bb) kit then it could very well be a dummy, and you usually have to install the horn, handrailings and maybe a couple other little parts. If it is a RTR in the blue and yellow box then yes you got ripped.

Prices are usually about:
$20 for a Dummy BB
$40-$60 Powered BB engine
$50-$120 RTR Powered engine

As far as I know there are no more Dummy engines in the RTR line.

Massey


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just watched part of this video.... this guy is off his rocker. I'm getting back into the hobby and even I know that Athearn has been around for years, probably long before this schmuck was even born as well. 

If you don't like the product, then don't buy it.

Athearn and Atlas have been around for the better part of 50+ years, just because some of the stuff this guy bought didn't live up to "His" standards, doesn't mean they have bad product.

Ugh... I hate it when one person posts stuff like this video wise. 

Don't let one person's opinion ruin it for you. Everyone needs to make their own choice and decision.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody needs to call him out about Athearns, and do it quick, he's the second search result when you type in Athearn on google! -


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Somebody is going to get a real nice basement apartment when his mom realizes he's such a tool and throws him out.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty sure ANYONE watching that video will tell right away that the guy is emotionally unstable. He's got issues that go WAY beyond his dislike for Athearn


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

back in the day,ie. a few, months ago,when I modeled HO ,Athearn locos , was my faverate engines,I have moved up to a much better scale[ JMO ] but if I ever back slide in to HO again I will buy some athearn product .
.....mike


----------

